# I have finally finnished the Caiman enclosure.



## Scales and Fangs (Mar 22, 2007)

Can some one post some pics on this thread for me please, I aint got a clue how to do it. If you can, I will email you the pics so PM me your email address.

Thanks in advance.

Rob.


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

i will mate


----------



## Scales and Fangs (Mar 22, 2007)

On their way to ya Declan, cheers

Rob.


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

Here are the Pictures for Scales and Fangs : victory:

















I love :no1:


----------



## Scales and Fangs (Mar 22, 2007)

Thanks for that matey.


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

No worries 

Its a real nice setup :mf_dribble:


----------



## skimsa (Sep 28, 2007)

nice home mate is that astro turf or this new lycra lawn ive heard so much about?
We want more pics of the beast that lives there, is he shop pet?


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

cool, nice set up, and nice caiman!....one day....one day....


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

Fantastic mate, gives me ideas for what to do with my garage ...


----------



## Scales and Fangs (Mar 22, 2007)

skimsa said:


> nice home mate is that astro turf or this new lycra lawn ive heard so much about?
> We want more pics of the beast that lives there, is he shop pet?


Yeah Astro turf from a garden centre so all plastic and rubber for easy cleaning.

More pics will follow when I take the camera with me, those were taken on me mobile.


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

Is it a dwarf ? or a specticaled ?

Sorry probably wrong spelling......


----------



## Scales and Fangs (Mar 22, 2007)

fangsy said:


> Is it a dwarf ? or a specticaled ?
> 
> Sorry probably wrong spelling......


Cuviers Dwarf matey, beleive to be a female, shes called Kali and is about 27 inches snout to tail.


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

I bet he's happy now


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

More pics of the croc ! , really want to see it , compare it to mine ......

Tell me more about your enclosure, I gotta do it soon .......

Thanks mate

Steve


----------



## Scales and Fangs (Mar 22, 2007)

fangsy said:


> More pics of the croc ! , really want to see it , compare it to mine ......
> 
> Tell me more about your enclosure, I gotta do it soon .......
> 
> ...


Croc pics will come soon!!

The enclosure was designed with safety in mind, there is a guarded 250w heat bulb inside the enclosure, thermostated with a dimmer Stat.

The water is the technical bit. I installed a pond, drilled a hole in the bottom and fitted a release valve to completely drain it. I installed a sump tank under the enclosure which houses 2 pumps/filters. Filter 1, constantly cleans the water in the sump tank. pump 2, filters and pumps the clean water up to the pond, the water level rises and drains through a pipe that I fitted at about 3/4 inches from the top, this drains back to the sump tank creating a constant circulation. I also put a water heater in the sump tank so aswell as constant clean water being pumped into the pond, it's also heated.

Like I said, once I take the camera with me, I will get pics of all of it.

Rob.


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

Scales and Fangs said:


> Croc pics will come soon!!
> 
> The enclosure was designed with safety in mind, there is a guarded 250w heat bulb inside the enclosure, thermostated with a dimmer Stat.
> 
> ...


If you dont by Friday i'll bring my camera


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Hehe finally got there!:no1:

Will probably be in on Friday afternoon to have a looksee


----------



## Scales and Fangs (Mar 22, 2007)

Thanks Greg


----------



## Scales and Fangs (Mar 22, 2007)

Fangio said:


> Hehe finally got there!:no1:
> 
> Will probably be in on Friday afternoon to have a looksee


No worries mate, the kettle will be hot as always.


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

Scales and Fangs said:


> No worries mate, the kettle will be hot as always.


mmmmm tea


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Scales and Fangs said:


> No worries mate, the kettle will be hot as always.


Good-o! I was just about to post "make sure the kettle's on". :lol2:


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

Scales and Fangs said:


> Croc pics will come soon!!
> 
> The enclosure was designed with safety in mind, there is a guarded 250w heat bulb inside the enclosure, thermostated with a dimmer Stat.
> 
> ...


Ideas , ideas ......

I cant wait .....

Any planning notes , help , anything , please let me have them , gotta do that with my garage.

How old is your one ?

What is it eating ? any suggestions ? 

Mine is still on hoppers and frozen pinkies ... Fluffys ....

Thanks very much , much appreciated ...


----------



## Scales and Fangs (Mar 22, 2007)

Any planning notes , help , anything , please let me have them , gotta do that with my garage.

_I will be writing a set up step-by-step guide for caimans now that my one is finnished and will include pics and diagrams. Dont rush into it, you have a while yet befroe yours is ready to be moved._

How old is your one ?

_She is 3 1/2_

What is it eating ? any suggestions ? 

_Anything!!! Literaly, anything with meat on it, mice, rats, chicks, ham, sausages, chicken legs, she is ravenous._

Mine is still on hoppers and frozen pinkies ... Fluffys ....

Thanks very much , much appreciated ...


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

Scales and Fangs said:


> Any planning notes , help , anything , please let me have them , gotta do that with my garage.
> 
> _I will be writing a set up step-by-step guide for caimans now that my one is finnished and will include pics and diagrams. Dont rush into it, you have a while yet befroe yours is ready to be moved._
> 
> ...



Fantastic ...... mine eats pretty much anything I put in front of him , but im worried about what to feed ,,,,

When you say Ham ..... what do you mean ? Sausages ? what do you mean ? Chicken legs ? what do you mean ?

Sorry to sound stupid ....... and frequency of feeding.... how often do you feed these things ?

Thank you so much 

Steve


----------



## Scales and Fangs (Mar 22, 2007)

She gets a regular feed every Monday and that is varied between rats, mice and chicks, however, during the week, if there is any ham in the fridge that needs chucking, she gets it, she also gets treated to the odd chicken leg (raw) from time to time. I once had a sausage sandwhich that I couldnt finnish, so instead of chucking it, she got the meat and the birds got the gread.


----------



## Scales and Fangs (Mar 22, 2007)

Can I just say a big thank you to Steve (thats also his RFUK member name) who helped out with the finnishing touches to this project, I really couldn't have got it finnished today without his help.

THANK YOU!!!


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

Im always worried about things to feed, so can you literally feed them anything ?

Do you still dust ?

What age did you stop dusting ?

Thanks and sorry for so many questions ...

Steve


----------



## Scales and Fangs (Mar 22, 2007)

fangsy said:


> Im always worried about things to feed, so can you literally feed them anything ?
> 
> Do you still dust ?
> 
> ...


I dont dust her food, I ot her when she was grown on somewhat and have never been advised to dust her food and i have spoken with some very experianced keepers and still no mention of dusting.

To be honest, I cant see that dusting would work, not with her anyway as she eats in the water, even if I put the food on the land area, she take it to the water and it gets soaked before it eaten, I would imagine the dust would wash off.


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

Mine pretty much does that aswell , LOL , but I still dust once a week .....

Probably not doing anything then ... LOL


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

So ...... do you think that feeding a couple of pinkies or a fluffy every day or every other day is to much ?

Thanks

Steve


----------



## Bar1 (Feb 20, 2007)

Declan123 said:


> Here are the Pictures for Scales and Fangs : victory:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Now i no what that was for. allways look in it and wonder what was gona end up in there now i no: victory:


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

Any ideas on this ? : 

So ...... do you think that feeding a couple of pinkies or a fluffy every day or every other day is to much ?

Thanks

Steve



Thanks


----------



## Scales and Fangs (Mar 22, 2007)

fangsy said:


> Any ideas on this ? :
> 
> So ...... do you think that feeding a couple of pinkies or a fluffy every day or every other day is to much ?
> 
> ...


How big is it, have you got a pic of it with you holding it so I can get an idea of it's size.


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

I havnt got a pic of me holding it sorry , its probably a foot or maybe slightly over ...

Thanks

Steve


----------



## Scales and Fangs (Mar 22, 2007)

fangsy said:


> I havnt got a pic of me holding it sorry , its probably a foot or maybe slightly over ...
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Steve


 Give it a regular feed, I routinely feed her a decent size meal on a monday then she may get a treat during the week but she has got so used to being fed on mondays, come monday morning and she up at the glass looking for her dinner.

At a foot long, give her a small medium mouse, once a week with maybe a small fish or some ham as a treat only once during the week.


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

Scales and Fangs said:


> Give it a regular feed, I routinely feed her a decent size meal on a monday then she may get a treat during the week but she has got so used to being fed on mondays, come monday morning and she up at the glass looking for her dinner.
> 
> At a foot long, give her a small medium mouse, once a week with maybe a small fish or some ham as a treat only once during the week.


once a week ? really ?

Dosnt seem like enough ....


----------



## Scales and Fangs (Mar 22, 2007)

fangsy said:


> once a week ? really ?
> 
> Dosnt seem like enough ....


as long as the food item is big enough, some smaller crocs get fed every 3 days but as they get bigger, they less often due to being able to manage larger meals.

Dont worry about giving her something that may look too big, she'll crush it down so it's small enough to swallow.


----------



## Scales and Fangs (Mar 22, 2007)

Thanks declan for uploading the pics and thanks also for offering to do some more for me but thought i'd have a go at it as I just realised that I have a photbucket account so here goes.


----------



## Scales and Fangs (Mar 22, 2007)

way hey it works :2thumb:


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

Wicked pic !


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

Nice one Rob, I just got a call from satan to tell me that his house is frozen, so that explains it. 


Would like to see the first two pics too please, it seems Declan has deleted or moved them. 

May have to pop in soon then...hmmm


----------



## Scales and Fangs (Mar 22, 2007)

They are still on here, I can see them, anyone else cant see them?


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

That will be because they are in your temp internet files... 

They are no longer in his photobucket.


----------



## Scales and Fangs (Mar 22, 2007)

darkdan99 said:


> That will be because they are in your temp internet files...
> 
> They are no longer in his photobucket.


ok, hold on i'll re opload them now.


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

Thankyouuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Scales and Fangs (Mar 22, 2007)




----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

Damn Rob, thats Brilliant. 

Done her proud mate 

She looks HUGE in there!


----------



## Scales and Fangs (Mar 22, 2007)

darkdan99 said:


> Damn Rob, thats Brilliant.
> 
> Done her proud mate
> 
> She looks HUGE in there!


Thanks Dan, i've worked hard with it and put a lot of thought into it.

Here's another pic I took.


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

Hell yeah..
Although maybe glugin the astro to the pots rather than cellotape 

Seriously though, looks ace!


----------



## Scales and Fangs (Mar 22, 2007)

darkdan99 said:


> Hell yeah..
> Although maybe glugin the astro to the pots rather than cellotape
> 
> Seriously though, looks ace!


LOL I did glue them on and put tape on to hold in place.


----------



## Avpl (Nov 13, 2007)

amazing, what do you feed it, and has it attcked you yet!!??:whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## Scales and Fangs (Mar 22, 2007)

Anthony Laing said:


> amazing, what do you feed it, and has it attcked you yet!!??:whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


She will eat anything she can get in her mouth, rats mice fish chicks.

Ha ha, she has tried to have a go but I have been quicker than her so far.

Rob.


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

Looks lovely mate, did you see the pics of mine with the turts ?


----------



## Scales and Fangs (Mar 22, 2007)

fangsy said:


> Looks lovely mate, did you see the pics of mine with the turts ?


Yes mate and saw the vids of him feeding, cracking!!!

He seems very laid back while feeding, you do that near Kali and she lungies at the food and shakes it about.

Rob.


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

Scales and Fangs said:


> Yes mate and saw the vids of him feeding, cracking!!!
> 
> He seems very laid back while feeding, you do that near Kali and she lungies at the food and shakes it about.
> 
> Rob.


Proper , would love to see that !


----------



## Scales and Fangs (Mar 22, 2007)

fangsy said:


> Proper , would love to see that !


Might defrost a small chick for her tomorrow as she's not had a treat since moving in to her new home.


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

Video ?????


----------



## Scales and Fangs (Mar 22, 2007)

Yeah i'll see what I can do.


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

Scales and Fangs said:


> Yeah i'll see what I can do.


Not if it puts you out too much ........

LOL , Im just messin , thanks very much mate.

Thanks

Steve


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Scales and Fangs said:


> Might defrost a small chick for her tomorrow as she's not had a treat since moving in to her new home.


I'll be there about 3ish tomorrow.....if you can wait until then I'd love to see it feed!!:notworthy:


----------



## Scales and Fangs (Mar 22, 2007)

Will do mate, did you get collored by Bex?


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Nope.

Trice may not be coming as he's probably got to work 2mo (he's gonna let me know 2mo if he can). If no-one else wants to come with then it'll just be me.


----------



## Scales and Fangs (Mar 22, 2007)

No worries mate, i'm in all day.


----------



## Scales and Fangs (Mar 22, 2007)

What about you Steve (Fangsy), you gonna pop over?


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

I shall most likely pop by to say hi next week, if thats ok. 

Want to see this tank in person


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

Scales and Fangs said:


> What about you Steve (Fangsy), you gonna pop over?


I would love to mate .......

You are quite far from me though ......

Thanks for the invite

Steve


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

I'll be there. 
And i'll take photos? of the caiman?


----------



## joe0709 (Sep 22, 2007)

cant see the pics. could you post them asgain pretty please i really want to see it ?


----------



## Genseric (Oct 7, 2007)

That is a lovely wee set up mate.. really good, and a brilliant example! How long would that last you, before you have to expand again? Do you have other pics that we could see?


----------



## KJ Exotics (Jun 16, 2007)

I cant see the pics #


----------

